# Cannon Safe issues



## ADub in T.C. (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a Cannon gun safe with the "SecuRam" electronic keypad entry. I purchased this safe brand new a little over a year ago and was attempting to open my safe a few nights ago and was getting an "incorrect code" response and it would not open. I figured the battery in the keypad might be getting low so I replaced it and got the same "incorrect code" response. At this point I began to get a little upset knowing that I was not entering an incorrect code. I called Cannon the next day and a lady walked me through reprogramming the keypad, which was information not shared in the manual, but then instructed me to not lock my safe back and that she was sending a new keypad to me in the mail and it would arrive in 10-12 business days. First off, I have a safe to protect my valuables and leaving it wide open for 2 weeks is not an option. Here comes the really upsetting part.......she informed me that I would have to foot the bill to have a locksmith come out and install the new keypad. When I asked her how often this has happened she told me in her own words "ALOT!"...........I also asked if I do lock the safe back now that we reprogrammed the keypad, what is the likelihood that it will do this again? She told me that she has had multiple customers who had relocked their safes after reprogramming the keypads and then had to have the safes drilled open to retrieve their stuff. I am a little disappointed with Cannon safes to say the least right now and was wondering if anyone else has dealt with these issues with Cannon. Please refrain from any comments telling me I should have gone the traditional dial-combination locking system......trust me I know and I will go with that when I replace this one. Just want to know if any others have had these issues with their safe. Thanks for any input.


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

*I also had problems with Cannon*

My problem was diferent; however the customer service was great. My problem was that it felt like it had a vaccum on the door when I opened it. After exhausting all options they sent me a brand new safe, they paid for EVERYTHING. I called them 7 times over 6 weeks to send me a RMA number for the old safe to return it. They never sent it, I now have two cannon safes, just one is hard to open but works fine.


----------



## texascoastalfish (Feb 5, 2009)

*I had the exact same problem- finally resolved*

I had the same issue. Was on the phone with Cannon forever, and was promised an overnight shipment of a "replacement Secure Ram" and a new keypad (Not Secure Ram) . Well after 4-5 days they finally shipped it and had a Locksmith use the old keypad to open the safe and then installed a new keypad. Works fine now. Just a PITA having no access to our stuff. The override code they gave us didn't work so we were locked out completely . 
Cannon came through on their promise and it didn't cost us , even though we were out of warranty. Cant complain too much. Electronic keypads are bound to fail., and an EMP will screw you too. Looking at a Mechanical lock that will fit


----------



## ADub in T.C. (Nov 17, 2009)

I might be in a bit of a pickle in my situation because the keypads are not made by Cannon. I am hoping Cannon will make this right though since they are endorsing SecuRam's products.


----------



## texascoastalfish (Feb 5, 2009)

*Replacement Pad*

Yea, that's why they don't replace the Secure Ram with a Secure Ram, apparently this happens alot as you said..


----------



## ADub in T.C. (Nov 17, 2009)

texascoastalfish said:


> I had the same issue. Was on the phone with Cannon forever, and was promised an overnight shipment of a "replacement Secure Ram" and a new keypad (Not Secure Ram) . Well after 4-5 days they finally shipped it and had a Locksmith use the old keypad to open the safe and then installed a new keypad. Works fine now. Just a PITA having no access to our stuff. The override code they gave us didn't work so we were locked out completely .
> Cannon came through on their promise and it didn't cost us , even though we were out of warranty. Cant complain too much. Electronic keypads are bound to fail., and an EMP will screw you too. Looking at a Mechanical lock that will fit


TXCoastalfish,

How did you go about getting them to cover the locksmith fee? She told me that they do not cover that since I was past the 1-year labor warranty.


----------



## freyesjr (Sep 26, 2013)

Im going through the same thing with my canon safe keypad. i just bought the safe maybe a month ago. i called canon and they had me calling academy for a master reset code which no one has ever heard of, then they wanted me to call the police department to come unlock it. Then i talked to a rep from canon that had me disconnect the keypad from safe and let it set for 15-20min unplugged, then reconnect let set for a min and try my code and it worked but only the one time because once i locked the safe back i had to repeat the process to open again. eventually they decided they would send a new keypad to a nearby locksmith that they approve and that the locksmith would call to setup a day to come fix it. that was 2weeks ago...


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

freyesjr said:


> Im going through the same thing with my canon safe keypad. i just bought the safe maybe a month ago. i called canon and they had me calling academy for a master reset code which no one has ever heard of, then they wanted me to call the police department to come unlock it. Then i talked to a rep from canon that had me disconnect the keypad from safe and let it set for 15-20min unplugged, then reconnect let set for a min and try my code and it worked but only the one time because once i locked the safe back i had to repeat the process to open again. eventually they decided they would send a new keypad to a nearby locksmith that they approve and that the locksmith would call to setup a day to come fix it. that was 2weeks ago...


I believe that safe would be making a return trip to the store.


----------



## Securamsys (Nov 18, 2014)

This may be a little late of a reply but I just wanted to say that you can always call us here at SecuRam anytime for technical support over the phone. Our technician, Roy, is very knowledgeable and 99% of the time, there is no need to get a locksmith involved. We can be reached at 805 988 8088.


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Cannon Safe*

I have had mine over two years and not ever had a problem with the electronic lock. Did have an ID10t error. I kept putting in the code and it kept telling me the lock was ready and I couldn't turn the handle. It took me a couple of tries before I just pulled on the door. It was already unlocked.

When I first got the safe the hub had one hole that was cross threaded and the one handle got buggered up. I called Cannon and they immediately sent a replacement hub and a new handle at no charge. I still believe they have awesome customer service.

They must have changed keypad providers since everyone is having an issue with new safes.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I have heard of this problem a lot. This is not the first thread in here about this problem.


----------



## Texan1554 (Apr 20, 2011)

Do not get an electronic pad, there is your problem.

These big rolling locks are made to only open at precise points, problem is over time and use they can also shift. It is very common in all brands that after an extended time, say a year, customers find that their combo won't work. It is because the combo has changed.

The proper combo to open shifts, generally only on a single turn. On a 4 number combo lock it is most likely for the last number to change, then the next to the last, then the next and on. It will not change much but it say your combo was 10-20-30-40, after that shift the combo may be 10-20-32-40. The only way to find which roll shifted and how much is trial and error on the dial.

Keypads don't have a dial and don't do trial and error. The pad is programmed to the specific number of rolls it takes to open. All the keypad does when unlocked is roll what it is programmed for. When those pins shift the pad most be re-programmed to the new number of rolls. If not programmed correctly, you permanently lock your safe without a way to trial and error your way out of it.

Sorry for the book. Don't buy keypad safes.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

Ive had an elect-pad for 5-6 years now, I open it 2+ times a day and have never had an issue.


----------

